# Opera - Alternative zu IE und FF?



## Christine (9. März 2010)

Servus Helmut,

also ich habs nicht gestoppt - ist reines Gefühl, aber der IE ist lahma....ig, der FF beim ersten Start nicht besser aber der Opera ist absolut turbomäßig. Ich denke, wenn der im täglichen Leben hält, was er verspricht, wird das mein Standardbrowser.


----------



## koifischfan (9. März 2010)

*AW: Bilderuploadtest*


----------



## maritim (10. März 2010)

*AW: Bilderuploadtest*

hallo,

hatte es schon paar beiträge vorher geschrieben, das der neue opera 10.50 einfach klasse ist.



maritim schrieb:


> ist ein unterschied wie zwischen tag und nacht mit dem neuen opera 10.50:shock
> alles geht wesentlich schneller als mit dem firefox.:shock
> nicht umsonnst wurde der neue opera als schnellster browser getestet.
> alles baut sich im forum wesentlich schneller auf.



wenn man noch den turbo vom opera aktiviert, dann geht es sogar noch ein stück schneller.
war gestern abend im hobby-gartenteich-chat und da hat der opera auch alles um längen geschlagen.


----------



## Christine (10. März 2010)

*AW: Bilderuploadtest*

Hi Peter,

Du warst im Chat mit dem Opera? Mich hat der Chat mit dem Opera rausgekickt. Wie hast Du das denn gemacht?


----------



## Digicat (10. März 2010)

*AW: Bilderuploadtest*

Servus 

Opera heruntergeladen und installiert ...

Was soll ich schreiben ... da ist schon ein sehr merkbarer Unterschied zum IE8

Denke das wir mein Standartbrowser 

Danke Elschen, Danke Peter für Eure Erleuchtung


----------



## Digicat (10. März 2010)

*AW: Bilderuploadtest*

Bilder Uploedtest mit Opera 10.5 ... funktioniert obwohl bei ersten test kam dieses

Anhang anzeigen 59291
beim Test von 5 Bilder hochzuladen

Er startete neu und ich testete zuerst mit 3 Bilder

Anhang anzeigen 59283 Anhang anzeigen 59284 Anhang anzeigen 59285

dann nochmals 5 Bilder

Anhang anzeigen 59286 Anhang anzeigen 59287 Anhang anzeigen 59288

Anhang anzeigen 59289 Anhang anzeigen 59290

funktioniert, allerdings dauerte es gefühlt genauso lang wie beim IE8


----------



## Christine (10. März 2010)

*AW: Bilderuploadtest*

Servus Helmut,

ja - die mickrige Upload-Geschwindigkeit, die einem die Provider so zubilligen, kann der Browser auch nicht beieinflussen. 

Unser 16.000er DSL hat z.B. eine Upload von max. 1.024 kb/sek. und das ist schon ein kleiner Unterschied zum Download.


----------



## Digicat (10. März 2010)

*AW: Bilderuploadtest*

Servus Elschen

Na ja ... habs mit dem Mobilen-Inet gemacht ... Verbindung diesmal HSDPA

Die Bilder sind übrigens vom Vorjahr gegen Ende März gemacht ... würde meinen wird sich nicht viel gegen heuer unterscheiden


----------



## koifischfan (10. März 2010)

*AW: Bilderuploadtest*

Offtopic: 
Ich oute mich mal als Opera-Spezi. Benutze die 10.50 vorerst nicht mehr, es gibt noch zu viele Ungereimtheiten. Aber schnell ist er. Ansonsten sind Fragen zu ihm gerne willkommen.


----------



## Digicat (10. März 2010)

*AW: Bilderuploadtest*

Na dann stelle ich gleich die erste Frage zum 10.5:

Welche Ungereimtheiten

Wo finde ich die Favoriten .....
  
Danke im voraus


----------



## koifischfan (10. März 2010)

*AW: Bilderuploadtest*

Da fallen mir auf die Fixe keine mehr ein, habe ich schon seit einer Woche verbannt.

Kurze Frage vorne weg? Benutzt/kennst du Opera schon länger?

Ganz unten links das kleine Symbol mit dem Pfeil nach rechts. Es öffnen sich die Paneele. Da sollten Lesenzeichen dabei sein.
Ich habe meinen etwas umkonfiguriert, deswegen schreibe ich 'sollte'.  Man kann das Aussehen und die Position diverser Leisten komplett ändern. Das kann kein anderer Browser.

Edit Pfeilrichtung geändert.


----------



## Digicat (10. März 2010)

*AW: Bilderuploadtest*

Danke ... 

Kenne Opera garnet ... habe immer nur den IE benutzt und fallweise den Avant Browser

Ahhhh ... da versteckt sich ja einiges ... Favoriten heißt hier Lesezeichen ... ok 

Frage: was versteckt sich hinter "Unite"


----------



## maritim (10. März 2010)

*AW: Bilderuploadtest*

hallo helmut,

der opera 10.50 hat auch eine hilfe, wo man alles nachlesen kann.
ist so ähnlich wie bei uns im forum , wo man in der hilfe alles nachlesen kann.
lieber helmut, sei mir bitte wegen der bemerkung nicht böse, aber heute sitzt mir einfach der schalk im nacken.:scherz1 
liegt sicher nur an dem schönen wetter was wir gerade haben:friede

ps.
oben links müsste so ein pfeil sein, wo du einige fenster aufmachen kannst.
über die einstellungen kannst festlegen, was du ständig auf der leiste haben möchtest


----------



## koifischfan (10. März 2010)

*AW: Bilderuploadtest*

Stimmt, F1.

Zu Opera Unite gehe oben auf das rote O-> 'Opera Unite'-> 'Was ist Opera Unite'.


----------



## koifischfan (10. März 2010)

*AW: Bilderuploadtest*

Was in der Konfigurierbarkeit machbar ist, schiebe ich nachher mal ein paar Bilder hoch.


----------



## Digicat (10. März 2010)

*AW: Bilderuploadtest*

Danke Euch beiden 

Und ... habe die Hilfe doch schon längst entdeckt  ... aber ich schreibe lieber mit Euch, als den trockenen Text zu lesen


----------



## Digicat (10. März 2010)

*AW: Bilderuploadtest*

Was mir gerade aufgefallen ist 

Opera: Bild auf meiner HP
 
ist sehr pixelig im Hintergrund des Bildes

IE8: gleiches Bild
 
Hier nicht

Gefällt mir garnet .....


----------



## Christine (10. März 2010)

*AW: Opera - Alternative zu IE und FF?*

Hallo Helmut,

könnte doch sein, dass der Opera seine Geschwindigkeit u.a. da herholt, dass er Bilder nur abgespeckt anzeigt...

_Edit: Jepp so isses, der komprimiert (in der Turboversion) Websiten bis zu 80% - daher die Geschwindigkeit und die Pixel...mach Dir keine Sorgen - Deine Seite ist o.k._


----------



## Digicat (10. März 2010)

*AW: Opera - Alternative zu IE und FF?*

Danke Elschen fürs testen ... und ja ... der Turbo war`s ....

Sitze jetzt zu Hause ...DSL ist jetzt "on" ...
Ohne Turbo ... kein Unterschied mehr IE8 ist gefühlt gleich schnell wie der Opera ....


----------



## koifischfan (10. März 2010)

*AW: Opera - Alternative zu IE und FF?*

Das liegt am Turbo. Kannst du ausschalten. Es ist für geringe Übertragungsraten gedacht.


----------



## Digicat (10. März 2010)

*AW: Opera - Alternative zu IE und FF?*

Danke für die Info ....

Jetzt sitze ich belämmert vor dem PC und weiß net was ich machen soll .... weiter mit dem gewohnten IE ... oder doch den neuen Opera


----------



## Koi-Uwe (10. März 2010)

*AW: Opera - Alternative zu IE und FF?*

Nimm FireFox Helmut und gut is


----------



## Christine (10. März 2010)

*AW: Opera - Alternative zu IE und FF?*

Servus Helmut,

wenn Du mit IE vertraut bist und der Opera Dir keine Vorteile bringt, dann bleib doch beim IE. Wenn Du immer schön Deine Updates bei Winzigweich machst, ist das  o.k. Und wenn Du mal einen  Hunderteuroschein findest, kaufst Du Dir ein anständiges Betriebssystem.


----------



## Joachim (10. März 2010)

*AW: Opera - Alternative zu IE und FF?*

Hallo Browsertester! 

@Uwe
Wie Recht du hast. 

@Helmut
Was würde dich denn am FireFox 3.6 stören?


----------



## Digicat (10. März 2010)

*AW: Opera - Alternative zu IE und FF?*

Servus Ihr beiden

Garnix ... muß ihn nur herunterladen ... 

Werde mal den Fuchs ausprobieren .... ich berichte ...


----------



## Joachim (10. März 2010)

*AW: Opera - Alternative zu IE und FF?*

@Helmut

 aber guck, das du den 3.6er nimmst - det is der aktuelle.  (Und das Forum funktioniert damit sogar...    )


----------



## Digicat (10. März 2010)

*AW: Opera - Alternative zu IE und FF?*

Sodala ...
IE8 .... Opera .... FF ........................ getestet mit meiner HP

Opera & FF nehmen sich Geschwindigkeitsmäßig nix, würde sagen sind gleich auf
Der IE ist eindeutig der langsamste .... Bilderwechsel ... er baut die Seite komplett neu auf ...

Opera & FF nur das Bild ... geht schlagartig 

Der IE ist weg vom Fenster 

Beim installieren fragte mich der FF ob er alles vom IE übernehmen soll 

Der Opera nicht ... soll das jetzt heißen den muß ich neu konfigurieren (Sicherheitseinstellungen etc ...), die Favoriten bzw. Lesezeichen sind aber da 

Würde jetzt aus dem Bauch raus sagen der FF wäre es ...

Wie schaut es mit dem Safari & Google Chrome aus ... 

Ps.: nachdem Vista abgedatet wurde habe ich jetzt alle gängigen und Exoten an der Hand ... glaube MS wurde dazu verpflichtet alle anzubieten und nicht mehr den IE als Standard-Browser


----------



## Christine (10. März 2010)

*AW: Opera - Alternative zu IE und FF?*

Hi Helmut,

Du kannst Deine Daten im Opera auch importieren soweit ich gesehen habe. Ich hatte aber vorhin ein wildes Erlebnis mit dem Teil. Egal wohin ich geklickt habe, ob hier im Forum auf "Portal" oder auf die Bildlaufleiste - er ist immer im Verlauf hin und her gehüpft.  

Jetzt hab ich wieder den FF bzw. für den Chat meinen IE-Clone.

Bei Google-chrome hätte ich Bauchweh - ich finde, die wissen so schon genug von uns...:?

Den Safari kenn ich noch nicht - aber ich werd ihn mir mal anschauen.


----------



## Christine (10. März 2010)

*AW: Opera - Alternative zu IE und FF?*

Aha - Safari ist ein  Apple-Produkt. Recht schnell und ein ganz klein wenig gewöhnungsbedürftig. Ganz witzig - während ich schreibe, ist das Schreibfenster umrandet, damit ich ja nicht vergesse, was ich grad tue 
Aber der Seitenaufbau  - da werd ich seekrank von. So ruckig irgendwie. 

Nee - das ist nicht meiner .


----------



## Joachim (10. März 2010)

*AW: Opera - Alternative zu IE und FF?*

@Browsersucher

Google Chrome? Würd ich nie nehmen!  Safari hatte ich mal getestet, ist aber nicht mein Fall. Ich surf zu 99% mitm FF3.6 und zu Test zwecken manchmal mitm IE8


Browseranteil bei uns im Forum:
- IE ca.50% 
- FF ca. 45%
- der Rest alles mögliche

Noch Fragen?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (10. März 2010)

*AW: Opera - Alternative zu IE und FF?*

Wenn man bei Google bekannt werden möchte, sollte man den Chrome nehmen


----------



## Wuzzel (10. März 2010)

*AW: Opera - Alternative zu IE und FF?*

Da Nepomuk ja gern klassische Musik hört probier ich den Opera mal aus und frag mich wenn der chat vom Teichforum nicht geht, was geht denn vielleicht noch nicht ? Und warum nicht ? 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## Digicat (10. März 2010)

*AW: Opera - Alternative zu IE und FF?*

Danke, Danke ... alles klar .... benutze den FF jetzt die ganze Zeit ... paßt


----------



## Koi-Uwe (10. März 2010)

*AW: Opera - Alternative zu IE und FF?*

Gibt auch tolle Erweiterungen Helmut  

https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/recommended


----------



## Digicat (10. März 2010)

*AW: Opera - Alternative zu IE und FF?*

Danke Uwe


----------



## Christine (10. März 2010)

*AW: Opera - Alternative zu IE und FF?*

So - ich hab grad den Safari und den Opera wieder vom Rechner geschmissen.


----------



## mitch (10. März 2010)

*AW: Opera - Alternative zu IE und FF?*

hallo,

es gibt ja sooooooo vieeeeele  "internet anzeige programme" 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_von_Webbrowsern


ach,ich bleib beim ie8


----------



## Digicat (10. März 2010)

*AW: Opera - Alternative zu IE und FF?*

Servus Mitch

Ich war auch ein überzeugter IEler ... aber der Opera und der FF sind schon, was die Geschwindigkeit betrifft, ein Quantensprung 
Hab es bis heute auch verdrängt ... ich habe ja Zeit .... aber man gewöhnt sich sehr schnell, wie schnell es gehen könnte 

Probiers mal ... wirst überrascht sein ...


----------



## mitch (10. März 2010)

*AW: Opera - Alternative zu IE und FF?*

hallo helmut,

auf der arbeit hab ich natürlich nicht nur den ie auf dem pc  - ich muss ja das zeugs, das ich programmiere auch testen wie es in anderen browsern aussieht.


den ie benutze ich halt schon seit version 2  , ist schon einige jahre her , macht der gewohnheit 


und wenn man mal an ner 150Mbit/s leitung dran ist macht der browser das kraut auch ned fett


----------



## bigpit12 (10. März 2010)

*AW: Opera - Alternative zu IE und FF?*

ich nutze schon seit jahren den opera und bin sehr zufrieden und würde gegen nix mehr tauschen wollen. 
die neue version 10.50 von opera ist im moment noch eine beta, deswegen kann es dort noch zu kleineren fehlern kommen. also erstmal warten bis die final draussen ist. 
das schöne an opera ist, das man ihn anpassen kann wie man möchte, sei es von den panelen oder auch vom aussehen her. siehe auch der screen. 

mfg bigpit


----------



## Joachim (10. März 2010)

*AW: Opera - Alternative zu IE und FF?*

Hallo bigpit,

das kann der Fuchs aber auch schon  - also Addons und Templates...


----------



## bodo61 (11. März 2010)

*AW: Opera - Alternative zu IE und FF?*

Moin,
hab jetzt auch mal den Fuchs probiert.
Geht schon alles merkbar schneller als beim IE. 
Alerdings scheint mir der ganze Desktop etwas blasser, 
warscheinlich ist die Auflösung geringer, dadurch der schnellere Seitenaufbau?
Ich denke daran kann man sich gewöhnen und bleib jetzt wohl beim FF Browser.


----------



## bigpit12 (11. März 2010)

*AW: Opera - Alternative zu IE und FF?*



Joachim schrieb:


> Hallo bigpit,
> 
> das kann der Fuchs aber auch schon  - also Addons und Templates...



beim opera ist bis auf den style eigentlich alles drin , also nix mit addon  
aber egal, jeder hat so seinen browserliebling. 

mich bekommt keiner weg von opera 

lg pit


----------



## Plätscher (11. März 2010)

*AW: Opera - Alternative zu IE und FF?*

Hallo,

hier ein Link für alle die sich über die Funktionen und die Bedienung des Opera Browsers informieren wollen:

http://opera-fansite.de/wiki/Hauptseite

Habe zwar auch den "Fuchs" drauf aber Opera bleibt für meine Bedürfnisse die Nr.1.


----------



## Joachim (11. März 2010)

*AW: Opera - Alternative zu IE und FF?*

Hallo bigpit,

jetzt haste mich aber neugierig gemacht - was ist denn im Opera schon "alles" drinnen, was man im FF nachrüsten müsste? 

@Bodo
Also Standard mäßig reduziert der FF eigentlich keine Bildauflösung - oder sollte mir das noch nicht aufgefallen sein? Muss ich glatt mal ausprobieren.


----------



## maritim (11. März 2010)

*AW: Opera - Alternative zu IE und FF?*



Plätscher schrieb:


> aber Opera bleibt für meine Bedürfnisse die Nr.1.



opera kann  einfach keiner schlagen


----------



## Joachim (11. März 2010)

*AW: Opera - Alternative zu IE und FF?*

 aber warum kann keiner den Opa schlagen?  Ich mein, ich kenn ihn noch, als er auf ne Diskette passte - mitlerweile isser wie jeder andere Browser, FF/IE  was da besser sein soll ...


----------



## koifischfan (11. März 2010)

*AW: Opera - Alternative zu IE und FF?*

Mausgesten  Paneele
Fast alle Knöpfe/Button/Funktionen können fast beliebig angeordnet werden. Mit zwei Leisten beim FF ist da nicht viel zu machen. Oder aber, für jeden Schnurz ein AddOn. Und die nervige Verwaltung derer.


----------



## Joachim (11. März 2010)

*AW: Opera - Alternative zu IE und FF?*

Igitt - wer macht denn sowas  das kommt ja noch vor  Touchscreentastaturen und Nintendo Wii ... geht ja gar nich


----------



## Koi-Uwe (11. März 2010)

*AW: Opera - Alternative zu IE und FF?*

Und ich dachte nur Microsoft führt einen Browserkrieg  Jetzt hier auch noch 

Für mich bleibt FF die erste Wahl


----------



## Joachim (11. März 2010)

*AW: Opera - Alternative zu IE und FF?*

Jepp, jetzt gibts Browserkeile ...  

Ne, Scherz - ich wollts halt nur mal wissen. 

Mal ne Opera Browser im Forum Statistik gefällig? 

(Prozent im Forum) - Benutzerzugriffe
Opera 6 	(0.03%) - 57
Opera 7 	(0.16%) - 297
Opera 8 	(0.2%) - 371
Opera 9 	(4.89%) - 8960
Opera 10   (0.01%) - 17

Safari   	  (3.57%) - 6551



Noch mal zu den Mausgesten - das kann der doch schon seit Version 8 oder irre ich?


----------



## Annett (25. März 2010)

*AW: Opera - Alternative zu IE und FF?*

http://www.chip.de/news/Zero-Day-Exploit-Bundesamt-warnt-vor-Firefox-3.6_42079339.html
http://www.chip.de/news/Firefox-3.6.2-Mozilla-zieht-Sicherheits-Update-vor_42092686.html

 

Ich habe (absichtlich) noch eine ältere Version.


----------



## Dr.J (26. März 2010)

*AW: Opera - Alternative zu IE und FF?*

dito


----------



## Pammler (30. März 2010)

*AW: Opera - Alternative zu IE und FF?*

Ich hab jetzt 3.6.2


----------



## Joachim (30. März 2010)

*AW: Opera - Alternative zu IE und FF?*

dito - hab die Sicherheitslücke auch überlebt.


----------



## Christine (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Opera - Alternative zu IE und FF?*

Moin,

ich habe mir heute mal die neue Version von *Google Chrome * runtergeladen. Bisher habe ich diesen Browser wegen seiner automatischen Informationssammelleidenschaft gemieden.

Ein erster Blick nach der Installation: 

Der betreffende Punkt ist standardmässig NICHT aktiviert 

Und der Browser ist wirklich irre schnell. 

Mal schauen, wie er sich die nächsten Tage im richtigen Leben so bewährt!


----------



## Joachim (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Opera - Alternative zu IE und FF?*

Hallo Else,

hab den bei mir auch schon n weilchen drauf - schon zu test zwecken und halt ihn dank des Artikels in der ct auch nicht mehr für übermäßig Daten sammelnd. 

Schnell isser, ja - aber halt auch anders als der Fuchs, der bei mir bisweilen zumindest, stabil läuft (3.6.3, wo Addons den Browser nicht mehr lahmlegen können  ) und wie ich grad sehe läd er im Hintergrund 3.6.4 runter 

Interessant wäre, ob "der glänzende" bei dir Probleme mitm Upload macht oder nicht. Doris konnt ich mit dem Tip zum Chrome ja diesbezüglich scheinbar helfen.


----------



## Christine (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Opera - Alternative zu IE und FF?*

Hi Joachim,

die Probs mit dem Upload hatte ich ja nur mit dem Läppie. Da hab ich grad auch den Chrome draufgeladen. Aber Obacht: Die obige Installation hatte ich mit dem Download von chip.de durchgeführt - die Option "Daten an  Google senden" war hier deaktiviert.

Jetzt habe ich den Browser direkt mit der setup.exe von der google.chrome-Seite installiert und siehe da - die Option war AKTIVIERT  - ist sie jetzt natürlich nicht mehr!

Bilder-Upload werd ich gleich mal testen.

Edit: Geht - kann jetzt auch mit dem Läppie wieder mehr als ein  Bild zur Zeit hochladen


----------



## Joachim (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Opera - Alternative zu IE und FF?*



Wenn man nun noch rausfinden könnte, warum es geklemmt hat bzw. noch tut aber mit Chrome geht ...


----------



## Mattis (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Opera - Alternative zu IE und FF?*

Hallo Teichler

Ich benutze Firefox und Google Chrom,gefallen mir beide sehr gut


----------

